# So... who digs Big White??



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I love big white, I live in kelowna so I know it pretty well. We get decent snow, and very busy seasons.
The nightlife isn't bad up there at all but it's close enough to town to take the shuttle if you want change or you want to do cheaper grocery shopping lol. There are always lots of job opportunities in kelowna for the winter season which is a huge plus. Tons of big white community activities from dance classes, belly dancers at the Indian restaurant, movie nights, karaoke nights ect... It's very close knit. 
I prefer the snow in revelstoke, I like how it's nice deep powder snow but I could never live there. Too small for me, but I think better boarding. Pm if you have any further questions!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

The park is good (arguably the second best park in Canada... obviously to Whistler). 
The village is super sweet set-up with tones of fun like-minded peeps, with really fun nightlife (we're talking ski-bum party nightlife, not big city clubbin'). The downside being that the mountain is pretty mellow (flat) and it's very busy. Like Swiss Miss said, just go to Revy for a day if you want some steep pow with no people.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

MikefromOz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just booked flights to canada to work a season on a ski field somewhere :cheeky4:. My girl's got her heart set on Big White but I can't seem to find many photos or videos of the place online.
> 
> ...


Big White is good place to do a season, it depends though on what you’re looking for and your ability.
I spent a season there in 05 and had a blast. 

Positives
-	Heaps of tree runs and tree chutes
-	Plenty of powder days and good quality snow with not too bad lineups mid week 
-	Most of mountain accommodation is ski in/out or very close two
-	Good communal vibe among workers on the mountain
-	Good park and Boarder X track
-	Plenty of tree exploring inbounds to not get bored over the season
-	Good compromise between beginners and advanced, both can enjoy it here
-	Powder days towards the end of the season are generally empty with main runs keeping fresh lines into the arvo
-	Nightlife on mountain was limited to 2-3 bars, you get to know it quite well, progresses into house parties as well

Negatives
-	Generally not the steepest of resorts
-	No extensive alpine area/double black area (The cliff is very small and short)
-	Limited backcountry or side country
-	Nightlife on mountain was limited to 2-3 bars, gets very predictable and repetitive, generally stay away on weekends.
-	Gets very busy on weekends (I guess like most resorts)

Ideally you want to work for the mountain to get free season pass and discounts around the resort owned shops. IMO you want to stay at Big White not in Kelowna.

Fire away with any other questions you might have


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

like everyone else has said, big white isn't nearly the most challenging places i've been, but man is it a fun time... so much fun that the week after we got back from our trip out there, one of my buddies decided it was better to quit his job and head back to big white for the rest of the season


----------



## MikefromOz (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, great help!


----------

